# You are going to hate me.......



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

..... but I (or at least Mrs D) have bought a dozen jars of Douwe Egberts instant!!!!

In mitigation they are not for drinking!!

They are special Orla Kiely jars - and Mrs D loves Orla Kiely (and she will probably turn a decent profit by selling some on to other OK fans)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

'Hate' is a strong word.

'Disappointed' is more appropriate.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel a little bit sick at the thought.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I feel sick too. A bloke at work drinks this and its rancid!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Trust me - none of the content will be drunk......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> ..... but I (or at least Mrs D) have bought a dozen jars of Douwe Egberts instant!!!!
> 
> In mitigation they are not for drinking!!
> 
> They are special Orla Kiely jars - and Mrs D loves Orla Kiely (and she will probably turn a decent profit by selling some on to other OK fans)


Just clicked the 'report post' button..... Hopefully Glenn will be along soon to send you to the same place as Noah.

Been nice knowing you Drewster.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tempting


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Edited


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

An interesting post BUT who the hell is Orla Kiely and why is she "important", I've never heard of her.

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Dunno but sounds like something my better half would be into. The amount of vintage and other styled clutter we have with her incomplete projects is something I can call on to justify my own!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> An interesting post BUT who the hell is Orla Kiely and why is she "important", I've never heard of her.
> 
> Ian


That's because you are not <ahem> Trendy!!!</ahem>

Orla Kiely is a sort of up market (and therefore expensive) Cath Kidston...

ie Twee and flowery designs on "everything".....

To be honest OK is normally still decent quality and not quite as mass market ubiquitous as CK - although printing her designs on instant coffee is possibly heading in a downwards direction.....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Dunno but sounds like something my better half would be into. The amount of vintage and other styled clutter we have with her incomplete projects is something I can call on to justify my own!


Vintage/Retro rules my life!!!!

Not only does Mrs D love the stuff she buys and sells tons of it....

Some she "up cycles" - "shabby chic" or just plain "cleans it up" some she describes "properly" to make it worth load more!!!!

e.g. She picked up a couple of "Old bedside tables" for a tenner....

Quick polish and she can sell the "Pair of Vintage/Retro 1970s G-Plan bedside tables" for literally £££s (possibly upto £300)

With the Orla Kiely jars she'll not make a fortune but keep a "set" for herself and probably more than double her money by moving on the rest...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Aha yes my partner does the same but not quite so successfully. Has a few hits though. One being she bought a job lot of old wooden infants school chairs then hit the seat and back part all decoupage with flowers, or my preference was with old Beano and Dandy comics. The comics ones looked very cool. Had a lot of those go flying out of the door.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You'd better put up a picture of this special looking jar to explain/mitigate before someone







puts together a lynch mob!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221764985898?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

TWELVE HARD EARNED ENGLISH POUNDS FOR THAT?????

REALLY?

I need to jump on this bandwagon...........


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I am staggered by what interests some people (present company excluded!)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was expecting a lot more from the limited edition jar

Its left me underwhelmed and even more confused than normal


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> I was expecting a lot more from the limited edition jar
> 
> Its left me underwhelmed and even more confused than normal


But.... but.... but ..... It has some flowers on it!

Look on the inter web for artistic pictures of them on sunny window sills how could you NOT be convinced ;-)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The douwe egberts label just adds that extra touch of class and says "this is an item of quality".

...or does it?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just look at that freeze dried coffee.

Those flowers obviously show real care went into brewing that the first time around.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

well a big thanks to Drewster,as i used to buy & sell gold up to 3ys ago Drewster found a new gold "instant" cash,

trips around the Co-Ops found 10 jars sold on "instant"ly 100% profit, now to buy real coffee


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Brewer in training said:


> I need to jump on this bandwagon...........





\ said:


> well a big thanks to Drewster,as i used to buy & sell gold up to 3ys ago Drewster found a new gold "instant" cash,
> 
> trips around the Co-Ops found 10 jars sold on "instant"ly 100% profit, now to buy real coffee


BiT - Hurry up mate C41 has beat you to it!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

OMG are we really having an Orla Kiely thread? ! Just as well the Hotmetalette doesn't read these boards! She's mad for it. Every year for her birthday I ask her what she wants and she makes me go to the ok shop in Covent Garden. At least it's next to Monmouth Coffee! The sales ladies always eye me with a mix of suspicion & disdain as I push the door open, obviously male and wearing motorbike clothing. They probably think I've come to rob them but in fact the reverse is true! She now has almost every mug they've brought out and there is no room in the cupboard for more!

However we are obviously not that cool because we have been pronouncing it Orla KEE-LY and apparently it's Orla Kylie.

The most ridiculous 'Orla Kiely' packaging was a tub of Kerrygold butter! Even my Mrs didn't want to keep that once it was empty


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

hotmetal it could be worse you could living with O R wallpaper any way i'm taking advantage of this, trips round to every co-op tomorrow buy every jar i see,

i could have sold a hundred today non stop messages,


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

We do have an OK duvet cover. And OK cushions upon which I am forbidden to sit!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> We do have an OK duvet cover. And OK cushions upon which I am forbidden to sit!


Mmmmmmm lets see:

A dozen OK mugs... Not for using! For display only.

OK kitchen Utensil holders... they are used.

OK Coffee/Tea/Sugar containers... they are used.

OK Stationery boxes...

OK cushions...

OK drawer liners...

OK decorative drawer fronts...

OK coffee/storage jars (obviously)...

a couple of OK decorated coffee tables...

Plus several rolls of OK wall paper... which won't ever be put near a wall (but will be used to decorate O&S


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

???


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh - I forgot:

At least 4 OK handbags...

OK iPad cover...

OK Smart Phone cover (Alright its an iPhone 6 - Mrs D is an Apple fanboi too)...

OK purse

Several OK items of clothing...

We were in London yesterday and Mrs D showed great restraint.... she DIDN'T buy the OK shoes (from the OK shop)....

I DIDN'T buy the OK espresso cup and saucer either!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> We were in London yesterday and Mrs D showed great restraint.... she DIDN'T buy the OK shoes (from the OK shop)....
> 
> I DIDN'T buy the OK espresso cup and saucer either!!!


Good lord man! Still, if you had have bought the spro cup you could have nipped down the road to Monmouth and got them to fill it with something nice that you'd enjoy. Just shut your eyes and pretend it's acme!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Good lord man! Still, if you had have bought the spro cup you could have nipped down the road to Monmouth and got them to fill it with something nice that you'd enjoy. Just shut your eyes and pretend it's acme!


The queue at Monmouth was at least 1/2 hour long - I popped into a "pop up" just down the road... tbh I would have drunk Domestos by that stage but the flat white was drinkable and the trendy re-hydrating re-vitalising fruity, ginseng cinnamon and fruit thing was wet and cold!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Drewster










The Co-Operative Food 13th May to 19th May 2015

Fill up your trolley lad!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hotmetalette would love those. Now I feel bad for not buying her one. But I'd end up having to drink 570g of Dire Eggburps and that ain't happening!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @Drewster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I refer my honourable friend to the answer I gave earlier.......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2217649858...84.m1558.l2649


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I think that you'll all hate ME more!

I just used one of these:










(Only a tea. Calm down, calm down)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Did it live up to its "GREAT TASTE" advertising?


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

I have already been asked to find these! Someone help us!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@KkAaNnEe

Do you have a local The Co-Operative Food, they have them on offer currently for £5 a jar from today until 19th May.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

KkAaNnEe said:


> I have already been asked to find these! Someone help us!


Well [Nudge and a wink] I might be able to sort you out something [Know what I mean].... [You ain't seen me right]



DoubleShot said:


> @KkAaNnEe
> 
> Do you have a local The Co-Operative Food, they have them on offer currently for £5 a jar from today until 19th May.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yeah that as well.....

and I think Tesco as well....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I think that you'll all hate ME more!
> 
> I just used one of these:
> 
> ...


What!? You. Of all people!?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jonc said:


> What!? You. Of all people!?


Yes, me of all people. Only hot water though for a tea. (I took my own teabags to the airport)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok respect. You best not have used uht. I hate that filth.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Only black rooibos for me, tah


----------

